# 3d shoots this summer????



## Backwoods17 (Oct 28, 2012)

Starting to look ahead to summer and figured if there wasnt already a thread we should get one going to promote some summer 3D shoots around the state! Who is having tournaments? Where and when? Also who's excited for the Boyne shoot this year!?


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Check out the IAA. It's will be the best association run!


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are some 3D shoots we have going on


----------

